
Some writers who lied or plagiarized - lermontov
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2017/03/why-writers-lie-plagiarize-fabricate-stretch-the-truth
======
microcolonel
>Indeed, the election of Donald Trump (bankruptcy; alleged groping of women;
exaggerations, fabrications, “alternative facts”) gives us a prevaricator in
chief who demonizes journalists for daring to expect that a public figure’s
actions should have consequences and that his assertions should check out.

Ugh. I can't go a single bloody day without somebody wedging this into a story
it is completely irrelevant to.

------
etrevino
Can the headline be changed to the article title: "Why Writers Lie (and
Plagiarize and Fabricate and Stretch the Truth and...)". It more accurately
represents the article than this.

~~~
smacktoward
Yeah, the altered headline makes it sound like a dry read on the order of a
Wikipedia disambiguation page. Which it very much is not.

------
thedailymail
The quote "Ours is the only profession in which any transgression, big or
small, means the end not of your career at a certain outlet—it means the end
of your vocation” made me think that what happens to hoaxsters in journalism
in is very similar to what happens to scientists who get caught plagiarizing,
falsifying or fabricating. The codes of conduct in many other professions seem
to be more forgiving of breaches.

------
officelineback
Mildly entertaining read but not sure if it fits HN's "intellectual"
requirement.

